
Domino’s stock has outperformed Google, Facebook, Apple, and Amazon this decade - ptrptr
https://qz.com/938620/dominos-dpz-stock-has-outperformed-google-goog-facebook-fb-apple-aapl-and-amazon-amzn-this-decade/
======
Neliquat
Soon to be the exclusive distributor of MtDew VeriCans.

In all seriousness, getting service right is all it takes for most people to
want to do repeat biz with you.

